# Camallanus worms- fenbenzadole dosing



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

1. Size of aquarium (# of gallons)
86
2. Is your aquarium setup freshwater or brackish water?
Fresh
3. How long the aquarium has been set up?
Since Feb
4. What fish and how many are in the aquarium (species are important to know)
Err, lots, see tank log if needed...
5. Are there live plants in the aquarium?
Yes
6. What temperature is the tank water currently?
80F
7. What make/model filter are you using?
Magnum 350
8. Are you using a CO2 unit?
No
9. Does your aquarium receive natural sunlight at any given part of the day?
Some, never direct, mostly in the morning, mid-day
10. When did you perform your last water exchange, and how much water was changed?
25% about a week ago
11. How often do you perform water changes?
every 1-2 weeks
12. How often and what foods do you feed your fish?
Feed daily- mix of frozen daphnia, frozen mosquito larvae, flake food, shrimp pellets, algae wafers, fresh veggies & live blackworms
13. What type of lighting are you using and how long is it kept on?
3x 65watt CF coralife aqualight (freshwater)
14. What specific concerns bring you here at this time?
Camallanus worms
15. What are your water parameters?
Ammonia- 0; Nitrites-0; Nitrates- less than 20; ph- 6.8
16. What test kit are you using and is it liquid or test strips?
API master liquid
17. When was the last time you bought a fish and how did they behave while in the pet store tank?
Purchased from a friend @ an aquarium auction- they were and still are active and healthy, as is the stock they came from.

I noticed some of those dreaded "paintbrush" protrusions from my Bolivian Ram a few weeks ago. I acquired some Discomed (discontinued) from a friend at the LFS, who's always had great success with it. It got rid of some of the worms, but not all of them, this was about a week ago. I ordered some Fenbenzadole in the form of a dog dewormer, which I've heard of people having success with. 

Today I went by the LFS, and they didn't have any blackworms, which I wanted to use with the fenbenzadole since it needs to be fed. Then, I get home, and I see that my female betta is now showing camallanus worms! Noo!

I can't find anything definitive about the dosage of it, or how to feed it if I don't have live food to absorb it. Should I soak pellets or frozen daphnia in a solution of it? Has anyone had success using this?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Maeve, is there a chance you can try levamisole hydrochloride? I haven't used fenbendazole so I cannot really advise you the dosage. If you wish to use levamisole hydrochloride, read this link. Good luck.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

How ironic. I just watched a video yesterday of an angelfish with Camallanus worms and the poster had to use Levamisole because nothing else was working. They had to go to their vet to get it. Within 3 hours the worms were dying and falling out of the angelfish (Ewww).

Great link, Lupes!


----------



## peteyyo (Feb 12, 2009)

hey im have the same problem.. my male guppy had camallanus worms and i moved him into a empty tank. the male was just in the early stages. only one worm was comin out.. are the rest of my fish infected? the other fish dont seem to be showing any signs... and i when to my LFS and asked for levamisole but they said it was illlegal to sell it in australia. any idea what i should do?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

peteyyo said:


> hey im have the same problem.. my male guppy had camallanus worms and i moved him into a empty tank. the male was just in the early stages. only one worm was comin out.. are the rest of my fish infected? the other fish dont seem to be showing any signs... and i when to my LFS and asked for levamisole but they said it was illlegal to sell it in australia. any idea what i should do?


 It's possible for others to get infected. Treat the whole tank. Your other alternatives are flubenol, flubendazole or fenbendazole.


----------



## peteyyo (Feb 12, 2009)

thx where can u get flubenol, flubendazole or fenbendazole? i dont fink i can get dem at a LFS..


----------

